# "Theodora" by Händel - building the stage (10 pics)



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2006)

This_thread_in_the_Off_Topics tells you what this "Theodora"-thing is all about.

Here a quick assembly of photos snapped on Sunday when we built up the stage:

1. First all the things that later MADE the stage had to be transported from the house where there also is our rehearsal room to the church (you can make out the spire in the background) ... it was POURING on that day!






2. The stage takes up the whole area in front of the altar and is primarily old tables ...





3. ... and a wooden construction to overcome the steps up to the altar (and don't ask me what our choirmaster - i.e. the "BLUR" - did the moment I took this pic!?!?) ... looks like he fell over :shock:





4. Some of those who helped carry the tables over from the other house (where there also is our rehearsal room) to the church could then go back home... they were mostly needed to carry things.





5. View across "the stage" into the church and towards the organ and organ balcony on which the orchestra and my choir are going to be placed for the concert, whereas the cembalo, the actors/singers and also the little stage choir shall sing from the stage. We still have to bring them and us together!!!!!!! :shock:





6. Altar = stage area from the balcony





7. Some table legs were too long and did not fit onto the steps, so some drastic measures had to be taken to make them fit ... and this photo shows so clearly why you should always wear safety goggles when you do this kind of work! (My husband, who is the one flexing off the table legs here, only realised he would need his goggles AFTER the first piece of metal dust/flex disc dust (?) had flown into his eye ... :shock: :blackeye:





8. The first element of our stage background is being set up





9. In other areas, the stage lights were being set up





10. Stage background nearly there





All in all we spent 11 hours on setting up this stage ... and after that rehearsals "on stage" (with the soloists and the stage choir) could begin on Monday morning.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64341


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 22, 2006)

wow, youre a techie? dope. i didnt know that.


----------



## morydd (Nov 22, 2006)

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> wow, youre a techie? dope. i didnt know that.



(puts on snob hat)
The proper term is "Theatrical Technician"


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2006)

bitteraspects said:
			
		

> wow, youre a techie? dope. i didnt know that.


 
Dang! No!
I am not.
I am just one member of the choir who sings the chorus parts in this piece ... and happen to also be the director's assistent for this one production. You must never assume the area where I live can in any way be compared to any city and all the facilities and possibilities there. It is a one-night piece to be performed on Saturday night and after that this stage will have to disappear before there is the regular service on Sunday morning ... :roll: 

No after-show party. No nothing, just all this "re-wound". Oh yeah.

And now I must rush to be back there in time for choir rehearsal...


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! It's obvious a lot of work goes into this production.  That's a_ lot_ of tables.  It's cool to see this set-up in progress...thanks for posting.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 25, 2006)

The performance is tonight.
Think of us (beginning at 19:00 hours Central European Time), will you? We need it.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 25, 2006)

morydd said:
			
		

> (puts on snob hat)
> The proper term is "Theatrical Technician"


nah, its definately tedchie or "tekkie". however you want to spell it. if you buind sets, wear all black, and move pieces in the middle of the preformance... youre a techie. 
hahahahhahahah


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, whatever ... I was no techie in the production. I was the general production assistent (turned out to be that) while I had been asked to serve as director's assistent in the first place. It ended with me doing almost everything, i.e. chauffeuring the solo singers from and to the railway station, buying cold drinks or food for them, getting all the little things that were still missing (on the stage as stage props or backstage), putting myself in touch with the "dress ladies" whenever there was any need to do so, or with the other actors/silent actors in case they did not show up for rehearsal ... in addition to taking down the minutes of rehearsal ... therefore I had only very little chance to take any photos, which was an utter pity ... sniff-sniff. I would have LOVED to take many more photos than I did in the end.


----------



## bitteraspects (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, theres nothing wrong with being a techie. i ran the rails for a year. built set for 3. ran the boards for a few shows. not to mention all my time on stage with the cast with both lead roles and chorus/ensemble. 
i miss my theater days. its nice to relive them in your photos.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 15, 2007)

bitteraspects said:


> nah, its definately tedchie or "tekkie". however you want to spell it. if you buind sets, wear all black, and move pieces in the middle of the preformance... youre a techie.
> hahahahhahahah




I do all of what you mentioned, and I go by techie.  

But Moryyd is a Theater Technician!


----------



## Alex06 (Jan 15, 2007)

What a beautiful set!


----------

